# Pick the winners of... DREAM: New Year! 2011



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you would like to compete against other members picking the winners of the bouts of DREAM: New Year 2011 just send a private message my way with the winners listed from each fight. Whoever gets the most right wins a shiny new million credits and it would go up to 5 if every pick was right. A couple of the fights are non-MMA just do your best, they're listed below...












> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Satoshi Ishii
> Ryo Chonan vs. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai
> Champ Shinya Aoki vs. Satoru Kitaoka (for lightweight title)
> Yuichiro Nagashima vs. Katsunori Kikuno (mixed-rules bout)
> ...



Picks must be in by the time the fights begin live on HDnet if you'd like to play. That would be this Friday night/Saturday early early morning the 31st. Show starts at 1 AM Eastern, 10 PM Friday night Pacific, 6 AM GMT. The winners from the BW semi's are going to have their final at the show also, but we won't be picking the winner of that fight since we won't know the fighters involved until the show is on.

Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
Bknmax
dario03
Couchwarrior
kantowrestler


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Just picking winners or method of victory and round as well?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Just the names of the 17 winners (only counting 16 fights but there is the one tag team thing)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Will when I get your picks, and if you send them so far you'll have a 50/50 chance at winning!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM Pick 'em Results
結果は

* Fedor Emelianenko vs. Satoshi Ishii
*Winner: Fedor Emelianenko*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, kantowrestler, Couchwarrior

* Champ Shinya Aoki vs. Satoru Kitaoka (for lightweight title)
*Winner: Shinya Aoki*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, kantowrestler, Couchwarrior

* Champ Hiroyuki Takaya vs. Takeshi "Lion" Inoue (for featherweight title)
*Winner: Hiroyuki Takaya*
Picked by: SmackyBear

* Atsushi Sawada and Shinichi Suzukawa vs. Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata (pro-wrestling match)
*Winners: Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Peter Aerts vs. Kazuyuki Fujita (pro-wrestling match)
*Winner: Kazuyuki Fujita*
Picked by: SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Jerome Le Banner vs. Tim Sylvia (pro-wrestling match)
*Winner: Jerome Le Banner*
Picked by: SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior

* Yuichiro Nagashima vs. Katsunori Kikuno (mixed-rules bout)
*Winner: Katsunori Kikuno*
Picked by: Bknmax, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Josh Barnett vs. Hideki Suzuki (pro-wrestling match)
*Winner: Josh Barnett*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Yuta Kubo vs. Nils Widlund (kickboxing match)
*Winner: Yuta Kubo*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Masaaki Noiri vs. Kengo Sonoda (kickboxing match)
*Winner: Masaaki Noiri*
Picked by: SmackyBear, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Ryo Chonan vs. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai
*Winner: Hayato Sakurai*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Tatsuya Kawajiri vs. Kazuyuki Miyata
*Winner: Tatsuya Kawajiri*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Karla Benitez vs. Megumi Fujii
*Winner: Megumi Fujii*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Rodolfo Marques Diniz vs. Bibiano Fernandes (bantamweight grand-prix semifinal)
*Winner: Bibiano Fernandes*
Picked by: Bknmax, SmackyBear, dario03, Couchwarrior, kantowrestler

* Antonio Banuelos vs. Masakazu Imanari (bantamweight grand-prix semifinal)
*Winner: Antonio Banuelos*
Picked by: SmackyBear, Couchwarrior

* Yusup Saadulaev vs. Hideo Tokoro (bantamweight grand-prix reserve match)
*Winner: Yusup Saadulaev*
Picked by: Bknmax, dario03​
*Totals*

SmackyBear: 14 out of 16
Couchwarrior: 14 out of 16
kantowrestler: 12 out of 16
Bknmax: 11 out of 16
dario03: 11 out of 16


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good night of fights I have to say. The prowrestling matches are rather unpredicatable though. Otherwise everything was good.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Good night of fights I have to say. The prowrestling matches are rather unpredicatable though. Otherwise everything was good.


The pro wrestling matches seemed to be the most predictable since me, couchwarrior, and smakybear got all 4 and you and bknmax got 3. And come on, how could you pick Tim Sylvia against Banna? Didn't you look on Banna's wiki page and see hes gone 5-0 in only 8 months as a pro wrassler with all wins by t/ko :laugh:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, dude. Good job picking, everyone. We all jot a lot more right than wrong.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And of course we will be seeing more of Dream with OneFC saving them from bankrupsey. It will be interesting to see if the UFC show in February will be the only show at present. Depends on how the OneFC Network handles their foothold.


----------

